# Proper Wiring Diagram



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Unless the fan is over the shower the lights and fan do not need GFI protection.

You can use only two switches but it limits your ability to leave the fan on to exhaust moisture without also leaving the lights on.

A 15 amp switch is fine.

Nice diagram. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The AKDT63W is a three position timer switch. It is designed to let you turn the lights off and run the fan for a preset time period.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Oso954 said:


> The AKDT63W is a three position timer switch. It is designed to let you turn the lights off and run the fan for a preset time period.


Not the way the wiring diagram shows it. You would need 2 switched hot leads from that switch.


----------



## zephed666 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jim Port said:


> Unless the fan is over the shower the lights and fan do not need GFI protection.
> 
> You can use only two switches but it limits your ability to leave the fan on to exhaust moisture without also leaving the lights on.
> 
> ...


One light is over the shower. Doesn't that need to be GFCI protected?


----------



## zephed666 (Jan 25, 2011)

rjniles said:


> Not the way the wiring diagram shows it. You would need 2 switched hot leads from that switch.


 
I guess I shouldn't use that swithc for the fan AND the lights. Maybe for a fan/light combo but not for this setup?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Lighting over a shower or tub does not require GFI protection unless called for in the instructions. I have never seen any that did. Exhaust fans and fan/lights are a different issue and do require GFI protection.


----------



## zephed666 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jim Port said:


> Lighting over a shower or tub does not require GFI protection unless called for in the instructions. I have never seen any that did. Exhaust fans and fan/lights are a different issue and do require GFI protection.


 
The fan is just outside the shower stall. Maybe about a foot. Still no need?

I updated the diagram to reflect the *AKDT63W* light switch...

Even if I they do not need to be protected by the GFI is it ok if they are?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

As long as the fan is 1/16" outside the footprint it does not need GFI protection. You can install it if you wish.


----------



## zephed666 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jim Port said:


> As long as the fan is 1/16" outside the footprint it does not need GFI protection. You can install it if you wish.


But no harm to be overly cautious? Also, just seems easier to wire that way...


----------

